# se le olvidó



## aluza

¡Hola foreros!

Tengo la siguiente duda, si quiero decir: "A ella se le olvidó que leyó ese libro cuando era niña" ¿cuál de las siguientes formas es la correcta? ¿o ambas lo son?:


_She forgot that she read that book when she was a child.

She forgot reading that book when she was a child_


----------



## kayokid

aluza said:


> ¡Hola foreros!
> 
> Tengo la siguiente duda, si quiero decir: "A ella se le olvidó que leyó ese libro cuando era niña" ¿cuál de las siguientes formas es la correcta? ¿o ambas lo son?:
> 
> 
> _She forgot that she read that book when she was a child.  This is what is commonly said in everyday AmE.
> 
> She forgot reading that book when she was a child_



Actually, I think the best way is: She forgot that she *had read* that book when she was a child.


----------



## Chris K

kayokid said:


> Actually, I think the best way is: She forgot that she *had read* that book when she was a child.



I agree. A more literary version would be "she forgot having read that book..." but the above (or "that she'd read") is most natural in AmE.


----------



## Wandering JJ

Hola Aluza,

Podrías decir en español: "A ella se le olvidó que *había leido *ese libro cuando era niña."? Yo diría en Ing.Brit.: "She forgot having read that book as a child," o "She forgot [that] she had read that book as a child.


----------



## blasita

Wandering JJ said:


> Podrías decir en español: "(A ella) se le olvidó que *había leído *ese libro cuando era niña."? Yo diría en Ing.Brit.: "She forgot having read that book as a child," o "She forgot [that] she had read that book as a child.



A mí, personalmente, me parece estupendo, Wandering. Un saludo.


----------



## Wandering JJ

blasita said:


> A mí, personalmente, me parece estupendo, Wandering. Un saludo.



¡No sé qué decir! Gracias, blasita.


----------



## aluza

Vi esta oración en una explicación de gerundio: "She forgot reading the book when she was a child" ¿significa lo mismo que "She forgot having read the book..."?


----------



## Chris K

aluza said:


> Vi esta oración en una explicación de gerundio: "She forgot reading the book when she was a child" ¿significa lo mismo que "She forgot having read the book..."?



Sí, es igual.


----------



## Wandering JJ

Sí, el sentido es lo mismo pero ¡no me gusta la gramática!


----------



## roanheads

blasita said:


> A mí, personalmente, me parece estupendo, Wandering. Un saludo.



blasita,
¿no sería mejor decir " se le olvidó de haber leído ----?


----------



## blasita

Lo siento, Roanheads, yo no lo diría así (no 'de', desde luego). 

Además, por si sirve de algo, DPD:



> _*c) *Es también correcta la construcción intransitiva pronominal olvidársele algo a alguien, en la que el sujeto es lo olvidado y la persona que olvida se expresa mediante un complemento indirecto: «Se le olvidaron [a mi madre] sus otros hijos» (Rossi María [C. Rica 1985]); «Se les olvidó borrar el letrero» (Serrano Vida [Chile 1995]); «¿Ya se te olvidó que te estamos haciendo el favor de tenerte aquí?» (Victoria Casta [Méx. 1995]). Es incorrecto anteponer la preposición de al _sujeto (→ dequeísmo, 1a):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Se me olvida de que..._



Un saludo.


----------



## roanheads

blasita said:


> Lo siento, Roanheads, yo no lo diría así (no 'de', desde luego).
> 
> Además, por si sirve de algo, DPD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo.



blasita,
Gracias por responder tan rápido, pero no digo " de que" sino " de " seguido de infinitivo como dice mi dicc.---olvidarse *de* hacer algo ---me olvidé *de* decírtelo.
y además es un dicc. de categoría redactado por hispanohablantes.

LLevo años hablando así sin que me critiquen.

Saludos.


----------



## blasita

Pues seguramente tendrás razón (yo respeto mucho tus opiniones, y las de todos en general). *Pero*, si me permites, te puedo decir que yo nunca lo diría así, creo que en el habla esmerada el 'de' nunca se usa en este caso (aunque puede que haya regionalismos ?): 





> " se le olvidó de haber leído".


 Y llevo unos cuantos años hablando el mismo idioma ... Aunque desde luego, aprendo de todos los idiomas que sé cada día, y quiero seguir haciéndolo.

Un saludito.


----------



## roanheads

blasita,
Así radica el encanto de los idiomas ( no solamente el castellano ) 
Saluditos.


----------



## INFOJACK

She forgot about having read the book when she was a child.
olvidó que había leído el libro cuando era niña.


----------



## roanheads

INFOJACK said:


> She forgot about having read the book when she was a child.
> olvidó que había leído el libro cuando era niña.


Claro, pero yo me refiero a la forma pronominal del verbo "  olvidarse *de* hacer algo " pero parece que todos no están de acuerdo. 

Saludos.


----------



## blasita

Lo que yo diría/no:

Se le olvidó que había leído ... SÍ.

Se le olvidó _de_ haber leído ... NO.

A ver si hay más opiniones.


----------



## sound shift

Se puede decir "It slipped her mind that she had read that book when she was a child".


----------



## Wandering JJ

blasita said:


> Lo que yo diría/no:
> 
> Se le olvidó que había leído ... SÍ.
> 
> Se le olvidó _de_ haber leído ... NO.
> 
> A ver si hay más opiniones.



Is it possible to say "Se olvidó de haber leído..."? If so, this could be what Roanheads was meaning. I'm thinking of a Spanish song _Me olvidé de vivir_.


----------



## blasita

Wandering JJ said:


> Is it possible to say "Se olvidó de haber leído..."? If so, this could be what Roanheads was meaning. I'm thinking of a Spanish song _Me olvidé de vivir_.



Hi Wandering.

'Me olvidé de vivir' sounds good to me!

_Olvidarse_ (intransitivo pronominal) _de_ algo/alguien/_de+infinitive_ (hacer algo)/_de que_ (e.g. 'Me olvidé de que ...')
_Olvidársele_ (construcción intransitiva pronominal) _algo a alguien. _Examples: 'Se me olvidó leer .../que tenía que leer ...' (not: 'Se me olvidó de leer .../Se me olvidó de haber leído ...')

'Se olvidó de haber leído ...': I suppose you can say it, but the ' infinitivo compuesto' doesn't sound too natural to me here (I'd rather say: 'de que había leído ...'). But this is just my opinion.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Wandering JJ

Gracias, blasita.


----------



## roanheads

Wandering JJ said:


> Is it possible to say "Se olvidó de haber leído..."? If so, this could be what Roanheads was meaning. I'm thinking of a Spanish song _Me olvidé de vivir_.


Hi Wandering,
Referring to your example from Julio's song, I would quite happily use the " olvidársele construction" as "se me olvidó de vivir "

The RAE frowns on the use of a dequísmo but " de " followed by infinite appears to fit quite nicely,and sounds suitable and as previously said I have used such a construction normally without adverse comment. Perhaps it may be considered "understood but colloquial".
The fact is that our mutual good friend " blasita " does not share this view and as I highly value her most educated opinion , all bets are off until I can verify( if possible ) whether "de "+ infinitive " can be used, even colloquially,allowed by the flexibility of the language, or simply not at all, in this type of construction.


Saludos.


----------



## Wandering JJ

roanheads said:


> Hi Wandering,
> Referring to your example from Julio's song, I would quite happily use the " olvidársele construction" as "se me olvidó de vivir "
> 
> The RAE frowns on the use of a dequísmo but " de " followed by infinite appears to fit quite nicely,and sounds suitable and as previously said I have used such a construction normally without adverse comment. Perhaps it may be considered "understood but colloquial".
> The fact is that our mutual good friend " blasita " does not share this view and as I highly value her most educated opinion , all bets are off until I can verify( if possible ) whether "de "+ infinitive " can be used, even colloquially,allowed by the flexibility of the language, or simply not at all, in this type of construction.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Hi Roanheads,

Thanks for your comments. I think our highly valued fellow forera indicated that she, personally, would not use the construction I suggested but didn't say it was wrong, just that it didn't sound quite natural. I look forward to learning your findings.

Saludos.


----------



## blasita

_Olvidé comprar los bombones.  Me olvidé de comprar los bombones._
_Se me olvidó comprar los bombones.  _(No diría: Se me olvidó de comprar los bombones.)

Este es simplemente _mi uso_ (no lo usaría tampoco de manera coloquial). Pero, Roanheads, tienes razón en que se entiende perfectamente, y recuerdo que mi abuela solía decir 'de' en este tipo de oraciones.

Me gustaría decir que es posible que haya regionalismos, y que en algunos otros lugares/para otros hablantes sea perfecto y usado habitualmente. Lo siento, pero mentiría si dijera que para mí lo es.

Roanheads: muchas gracias por tus palabras; aunque totalmente inmerecidas, las agradezco un montón. Wandering: lo mismo digo. Sois un lujo de foreros y personas.  Un abrazo a ambos.


----------



## inib

aluza said:


> ¡Hola foreros!
> 
> Tengo la siguiente duda, si quiero decir: "A ella se le olvidó que leyó ese libro cuando era niña" ¿cuál de las siguientes formas es la correcta? ¿o ambas lo son?:
> 
> 
> 
> _She forgot that she read that book when she was a child.
> 
> She forgot reading that book when she was a child_


_Forget_ seguido del gerundio sí que significa _olvidar haber hecho algo_, así que en teoría tu segunda frase está bien. Pero me parece poco natural "forgot" en pasado simple, porque parece que se le olvidó de repente. Me gusta más _"She has (now) forgotten reading that book when she was a child."_


----------



## Wandering JJ

Hi Inib,

In English, I think theire is a 'rule' that states that the present perfect should NOT be used where a time phase is invoved.

E.g. - I have done it. I DID it yesterday (not (I have done it yesterday') Similarly, 'when she was a child' really prevents usage of the pres. perf.


----------



## macame

roanheads said:


> Hi Wandering,
> Referring to your example from Julio's song, I would quite happily use the " olvidársele construction" as "se me olvidó de vivir "
> 
> The RAE frowns on the use of a dequísmo but " de " followed by infinite appears to fit quite nicely,and sounds suitable and as previously said I have used such a construction normally without adverse comment. Perhaps it may be considered "understood but colloquial".
> The fact is that our mutual good friend " blasita " does not share this view and as I highly value her most educated opinion , all bets are off until I can verify( if possible ) whether "de "+ infinitive " can be used, even colloquially,allowed by the flexibility of the language, or simply not at all, in this type of construction.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Hola:
Creo que te estás haciendo un pequeño lío. 
En español se aceptan dos usos del verbo olvidar como intransitivo pronominal:
   a) Olvidarse de algo/alguien. Con sujeto de persona y un complemento introducido por de, que expresa lo olvidado. Siguiendo tu ejemplo, "Me olvidé de vivir". (El sujeto es yo).
   b) Olvidársele algo a alguien. Cuando el sujeto es lo olvidado y la persona que olvida se expresa mediante un complemento indirecto. En este caso, "Se me olvidó vivir". (El sujeto es vivir. Fíjate en el cambio de la persona indicada por el verbo en ambos ejemplos).
Al igual que Blasita, te recomiendo que no mezcles un uso con el otro.


----------



## inib

Wandering JJ said:


> Hi Inib,
> 
> In English, I think theire is a 'rule' that states that the present perfect should NOT be used where a time phase is invoved.
> 
> E.g. - I have done it. I DID it yesterday (not (I have done it yesterday') Similarly, 'when she was a child' really prevents usage of the pres. perf.


I agree with the "rule", JJ, but I'm not sure that it's applicable here, because the time phrase "when she was a child" does not refer to the verb "forget", but to the verb "read".
I can only ever find natural-sounding examples of _forget + -ing _in the future tense ..."I will never forget meeting you". In other tenses, I find it more natural to use the negative of _remember _than the affirmative of _forget_. I suppose "he has forgotten meeting her" means about the same as "he doesn't remember meeting her", but there is a change in the tenses, because you have to forget before you don't remember, don't you?


----------



## Wandering JJ

inib said:


> I agree with the "rule", JJ, but I'm not sure that it's applicable here, because the time phrase "when she was a child" does not refer to the verb "forget", but to the verb "read".
> I can only ever find natural-sounding examples of _forget + -ing _in the future tense ..."I will never forget meeting you". In other tenses, I find it more natural to use the negative of _remember _than the affirmative of _forget_. I suppose "he has forgotten meeting her" means about the same as "he doesn't remember meeting her", but there is a change in the tenses, because you have to forget before you don't remember, don't you?



Hi inib, I see your point and you may well be right. It just hit me on reading 'she has forgotten reading that book when she was a child' but on closer inspection perhaps I was over-zealous! I think you're absolutely right about forgetting + -ing and not remembering + -ing - the latter sounds much more natural when talking in one of the past tenses. Por cierto, I think I learn more about English in this forum than I do about Spanish.


----------



## inib

Wandering JJ said:


> Hi inib, I see your point and you may well be right. It just hit me on reading 'she has forgotten reading that book when she was a child' but on closer inspection perhaps I was over-zealous! I think you're absolutely right about forgetting + -ing and not remembering + -ing - the latter sounds much more natural when talking in one of the past tenses. Por cierto, I think I learn more about English in this forum than I do about Spanish.



So do I. And I've learnt more about English (which I'd not questioned much) than about Spanish (which I've always made an effort about) Good news for all ¿no?


----------



## roanheads

macame said:


> Hola:
> Creo que te estás haciendo un pequeño lío.
> En español se aceptan dos usos del verbo olvidar como intransitivo pronominal:
> a) Olvidarse de algo/alguien. Con sujeto de persona y un complemento introducido por de, que expresa lo olvidado. Siguiendo tu ejemplo, "Me olvidé de vivir". (El sujeto es yo).
> b) Olvidársele algo a alguien. Cuando el sujeto es lo olvidado y la persona que olvida se expresa mediante un complemento indirecto. En este caso, "Se me olvidó vivir". (El sujeto es vivir. Fíjate en el cambio de la persona indicada por el verbo en ambos ejemplos).
> Al igual que Blasita, te recomiendo que no mezcles un uso con el otro.



Hola macame,
Perdona el retraso, no quería dejarte con la palabra en la boca.Conozco bien estas construcciones pero obviamente la idea de usar " de vivir " como frase preposicional que funciona de sujeto, era un error y no encaja bien, por tanto os agradezco a blasita y a ti, vuestros esfuerzos para ponerme en el camino recto.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## blasita

Gracias a ti, Roanheads; que te veamos por mucho más tiempo por aquí.  Un saludo.


----------



## macame

> Gracias y saludos.


No se merecen, saludos


----------

